# It's Huge!!!!!



## garymum4d (Jul 3, 2003)

Sorry if this has been posted already

The G5 is *BIG!!!*

http://www.spymac.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=37887


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 3, 2003)

Ufffffffff


----------



## Mat (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah you're right!

I had never seen the G5 in proportion to anything else, I thought it would be the same size as the G4.  

It's a Whopper!!

Mat


----------



## toast (Jul 3, 2003)

Your signature is big too, gary.


----------



## garymum4d (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Your signature is big too, gary. *



Yea, I will do something about this......When I get my *BIG*Dual G5!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 3, 2003)

And yet it only has one slot for an optical drive.  I want TWO optical drives!


----------



## uoba (Jul 3, 2003)

I like it even more now, it helps to see it in the real world!


----------



## garymum4d (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *And yet it only has one slot for an optical drive.  I want TWO optical drives! *




Me too!


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jul 3, 2003)

its not big.. its tall
but who cares. its a POWER mac. 

if u want something small and cute, get an iMac or a laptop


----------



## monktus (Jul 3, 2003)

Its probably not that huge compared to an atx case, the G4s are fairly compact compared to standard PC.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2003)

The design of the case would look its best if it was like half of the size.


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 3, 2003)

This won't fit in my desk, I guess I can't buy one. OH wait they're 2g's.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 3, 2003)

That thing is HUGE! It suites me just fine! HULK + G5 = the perfect sized couple


----------



## uoba (Jul 3, 2003)

Hulkaros, it isn't wide enough for you ... best avatar I've seen for a while dave17lax


----------



## iscaro (Jul 3, 2003)

Well, I have a Dual G4... with 3 HD in it and I'm going to put a Superdrive in it tomorrow, so I'll have the Combo and the SUperDrive...

The first thing I didn't like about hte G5 is the idea that I could not have it the way I have my G4...

Then there is the easy and really good way a PowerMac was used to be opened... That was really a point in Mac Design over PCs...

And last... now that I've see the picture... and I have my Dual on the table... and it really looks nice...
How can I do that with a G5???

I really hope they will make a normal G5 system too... one day...


----------



## kerrj (Jul 3, 2003)

Though, I bet that thing can cut some cheese.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 3, 2003)

> I really hope they will make a normal G5 system too... one day...



Me too, though I'm so tired of waiting...

On the other hand, the G5 may finally be powerful enough that I can justify getting one for work.  Hope the benchmarks will let me make my case!


----------



## garymum4d (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrj _
> *Though, I bet that thing can cut some cheese. *



and strain of the vegetables!


----------



## Stridder44 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hmm...I wonder what it sizes up to when comparied to other PC boxes.....

And besides, I'm sure Apple will change the PowerMac design as the processor improves....hopefully...


----------



## monktus (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm surprised at the reaction of some people to the G5. I think its an excellent piece of industrial design, remember, form follows function! That's exactly what Ive and the ID team did with the G5. Its a very elegant solution considering the cooling etc. And three quarters of the case is made from one sheet of aluminium, which is cool!


----------



## garymum4d (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monktus _
> *I'm surprised at the reaction of some people to the G5. I think its an excellent piece of industrial design, remember, form follows function! That's exactly what Ive and the ID team did with the G5. Its a very elegant solution considering the cooling etc. And three quarters of the case is made from one sheet of aluminium, which is cool! *



All this is true but what happened to the practical simplicity of Mac design.

The G4 was near perfect, just open the side and everything was there!

The G5 looks very awkward. How simple will it be to put in some RAM or a PCI card in this http://home.btclick.com/screenhousegroup/3089G5_side-med.jpg


----------



## Mat (Jul 4, 2003)

It's almost as big as the Xbox!!!!


----------



## uoba (Jul 4, 2003)

Considering nobody has had a chance to install any RAM and PCI cards in the G5 yet, aren't we all jumping to conclusions. From what I've seen from the diagrams printed inside the machine to guide users with installations, it seems pretty easy to me.

And I do love the design.


----------



## citizentony (Jul 4, 2003)

It is an extremly functional design, which makes it nice and unique. Pretty? No. 

The RAM and PCI cards should be a snap. For the RAM the fans slide out and in goes the RAM, followed by the replacement of the fans. For the PCI cards you just snap them in. Regardless, how how often do you actually need access to these things? Once maybe twice in the lifetime of the machine?

My concern would be keeping the thing clean. My PC with little to no holes builds up dust pretty fast. What is this thing going to do. Dust in all the little holes and all over the inside. 

Other then the fact that the design is dated, and rather large, I quite like it. I would have prefered more curves though.


----------



## kerrj (Jul 4, 2003)

I think Steve Jobs said it best after giving G5 specs "where are we going to put this stuff? - in that? (pointing to the blue and white G3 PowerMac case)"   NO no I agree u cant put that professional horsepower into that case.  It needs to be different due to function and design.  2 ghz 64 bit processors r going to generate heat - two of them at that.  Are there any wintel machines that house that much horsepower in a goofy enclosure?  Many of Apple customers want more power - Apple is going to deliver.  The case design of the G5 makes sense to me.  It is the first of it's kind I doubt very much that these processors r going to show up in 1u Xserves or PowerBooks soon - howevr IBM will continue to refine the chips to allow for such configurations.  As far as design, hey - this is Brushed Metal I am expecting much more BM from Apple.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 4, 2003)

From what I saw, the G5 is pretty easy to open up.  The side doesn't swing down like the G4 case, but it does open up pretty much the same.  Only difference there is that with the G5, you need to pull out a piece of plastic that's on the inside there.  Better make sure to replace that when you close it back up, it helps direct the air flow inside.


----------



## stizz (Jul 5, 2003)

My main concern is: is it too tall to fit sideways in a rack?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 5, 2003)

Maybe they are trying to win over the business community by truely building "Big Iron"!


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stridder44 _
> *Hmm...I wonder what it sizes up to when comparied to other PC boxes...*


I built a box to hold my G3 (which is exactly the size of my QuickSiver g4) and a BIG PC server I had.

Looking at the picture the PC looks about the same size... but in reality it was about 3 inches taller, about 2 inches wider, and about *7 inches deeper*. It was the depth that made it difficult.

How deep is the G5 vs the G4?


----------



## Androo (Jul 6, 2003)

at first,  i didntlike the  look of the g5, cuz of the weird "netting" in the front and back. But its neat, cuz u can see through it, and the sides look like the G4. i am  not buying it, but what i will buy will be the powerbook G5 , because it will be a small version of it, it will be extremely fast,and have lots of RAM  (i will put in more so i will  have tons of  RAM!). I think we should all wait for the powerbook G5.... you can  plug it into your studio display so you can have  2 screens (the powerbook's and the studio display),  you can instantly make  it portable (unplug the moniter and  pack the laptop in your bag), and it will have allthe power of the  powermacG5, but it will lookbetter (unless it will have a rat glued to it..... but steve wouldnt do  that, would he?).
lemonade.


----------



## pyroboy (Jul 6, 2003)

You know what the G5 case reminds me of? Stereo gear from the 60's. The only thing missing is a dial and some glowing vacuum tubes eminating from within. I like it's raw exposed metal look. 

It's the kind of computer that makes you rethink your spending priorities...


----------



## Randman (Jul 6, 2003)

What type of a heat sink would a G5 PB have? I think that's a way off. I have a small dog and despite plenty of dusting and regular cleaning, there's fur to be found. How does the G5 enclosure prevent that kinda stuff outside a true "clean" room? And most offices tend to accumulate dust as well.


----------



## thisbechuck (Jul 6, 2003)

Is there any kind of finer filtration (than the grate on the front) to keep particles out of the works?


----------



## iscaro (Jul 6, 2003)

Keep dreaming...  

A PowerBook G5... I believe you'll have to wait a lot to get one...

And what about memory???
Do you believe you will be able to have more than you can now on a PowerBook G4???

Ok, keep dreaming...  

ANd what about the heat of the G5 and battery life???


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 7, 2003)

well the G5 Tower lets you upgrade you memory to 8 Gigs (mid-hi end) so i would say at least 2-3 Gigs in the powerbook


----------



## gwynarion (Jul 7, 2003)

I think we all had to know that the G5 case was going to be bigger than the G3/4 case in at least one dimension.  After all, the knowledge that the redesigned motherboard was larger than the previous one has been floating around for quite a while.  I'll admit that I'm a bit surprised at how much taller it is (I would have expected it to be about half as much taller as it actually is) but that in no way dissuades me from thinking it is a great design.  And while I too worry about the dust building up inside, perhaps the flow-through design will actually get the dust out of it as well.  After all, with just the normal back facing fans cases fill up pretty quickly so maybe this will help.


----------



## iscaro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, 2 GB of memory is already possible on PowerBooks!!!  You just have to buy it and it costs a lot!!!

You can even go higher then 640MB on the 12" PB....

Well, maybe you need more... but who knows... I don't... I have so much now that I don't really need more!

G5... now, is a work machine anyway... it is good to work with such a good and fast machine, but a PowerBook is hard to make so different from now...


----------



## ksv (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iscaro _
> *Keep dreaming...
> 
> A PowerBook G5... I believe you'll have to wait a lot to get one...
> ...



The G5 can run on lower core voltage than the G4, and dissipates less heat. It's the perfect processor for laptops, really, but I assume IBM can't produce a high enough quantity of them for being used in other computers than the Power Mac just yet.


----------



## monktus (Jul 8, 2003)

Random full tower ATX case - 18.6 x 8.1 x 20.6 inches (height/width/depth)
PowerMac G5 - 20.1 x 8.1 x 18.7 inches (height/width/depth)


----------

